# Windows Server 2003



## Chromm (Jul 8, 2020)

How can I set up a local server to avoid the need of restarting the machine in order to access the server.
It seems like there's only one pc which stays connected no matter why and I have no idea how to replicate that in others PCs.

Thanks in advance. I feel so lost in this old version.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

It's not clear what you are asking.


----------



## Chromm (Jul 8, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> It's not clear what you are asking.


Basically I need to keep the machines able to access at any time to the local servers.

The problem is that after a while of beign inactive, it is not possible to access again to the same servers using the same credentials and static IP unless you reboot the whole PC.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

What kind of "access" to local server are we talking about?
I assume you are talking about LAN/AD networking?


----------



## Chromm (Jul 8, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> What kind of "access" to local server are we talking about?
> I assume you are talking about LAN/AD networking?


It's a LAN network with static IP. The access to the server is granted to the user and not to their PCs. Each machine has its own user with specific routes from the server. It's used to work fine but now after a short period of inactivity it doesn't recognize the credentials (says that either the user has no clearance or the password is incorrect) and a reboot is needed.

I have no experience with a windows server 2003 and I'm failing to understand why and how there's an unique PC that doesn't have those issues. It can stay connected for weeks and it will work as expected. Aside of the server credentials it has a "virtualapp/didlogical" and a "sso_pop_device" credential too.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Chromm said:


> The access to the server is granted to the user and not to their PCs


Until you figure out what kind of "access" is the problem, (which I already asked you before) we can only guess and play mouse and cat game.

This is called *authentication issue*, and there is a lot of documentation for this, example:
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-server/remote/remote-access/remote-access
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi...t/advanced-troubleshooting-802-authentication
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi...annot-authenticate-or-must-authenticate-twice

First step to figure out what's the problem is to look at event log, if event log is not clear enough you'll need to enable auditing for more verbose events.

According to information you gather it should then be easy to know which documentation to look at and how to approach problem.

Server 2003 doesn't matter, documentation is valid for old servers too, excluding new features.


----------



## Chromm (Jul 8, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> This is called *authentication issue*, and there is a lot of documentation for this


I'll try to address the issue from there. I'm not an IT or similar. Just trying to solve some issues in the office here and there because no one else will...

As far as I know, the server is a shared folder in the local network which is accessible through both the LAN (which gives the IP address) and the credentials ("server\userID" and password).

I've checked the user section and they are basically exactly like the admin as far as privileges and access is concern.

Aside from there and other few things I'm lost. I'll look for the docs you shared and will mark this thread as solved if I manage to make it work. Thanks for your time!


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Chromm said:


> As far as I know, the server is a shared folder in the local network which is accessible through both the LAN (which gives the IP address) and the credentials ("server\userID" and password).


You may want to check correct services and protocols are enabled, restart of systems will be needed after performing these checks.
If protocol use is SMB see:
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-server/storage/file-server/file-server-smb-overview
If work folders:
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-server/storage/work-folders/work-folders-overview

It's possible Windows update did something, if protocol is SMB you may want to check older version of SMB is enabled.

*EDIT:*
Possible services required are:
Function Discovery Resource Publication
Workstation
Server
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
DNS Client

Also:
If you have an older USB network drive or connecting to older Windows
then you need to also enable SMB1.
If you enable SMB1, Automatic Removal should be disabled if that options is available.


----------

